

Vint Cerf's futuristic wine cellar - sp332
http://arstechnica.com/business/2013/01/vint-cerfs-futuristic-wine-cellar-and-what-it-means-for-you/

======
valgaze
A "Butler's Friend" is a device that allows you to remove the cork without
drilling into it: (<http://www.cheftools.com/images/03-0579.jpg>)

The idea is that the butler could discreetly pull out the cork & sneak a few
pulls from the owner's wine collection- day to day it's very handy for fixing
botched cork openings

------
kstenerud
I fail to see how putting an RFID tag in the cork rather than the bottle would
stop someone from drinking the wine without permission.

In fact, it would be even less secure, since now you can take the bottle
upstairs, leaving the cork (and RFID tag) in the cellar.

~~~
jameshart
Perhaps you could do it in such a way that removing the cork necessarily
destroys the RFID tag. Then the absence of the tag would indicate the cork
having been tampered.

Then you just have to limit your wine-pilfering to the champagne section,
because you can open them undetectably through Sabrage
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sabrage>)

------
newman314
If his wine ended up at 70deg, does it mean that his entire collection went up
in smoke?

I'm not a wine drinker so I do not have much idea at what temperature wine
starts breaking down or what the ideal temperature it should be stored at.
Anyone?

EDIT: <http://www.bettertastingwine.com/temperature.html>

~~~
kscaldef
For couple days, 70F shouldn't be a problem at all. Remember that most wine
shops aren't refrigerated, and who knows what the wine might have experienced
between the winery and the retailer.

------
ph0rque
How about just installing a video camera in the cellar?

